
US Team Claims Solar Cell Efficiency Breakthrough - M_Grey
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/us-team-claims-solar-cell-efficiency-breakthrough/
======
chris_va
Slightly better discussion links:

[http://news.columbia.edu/content/Columbia-Chemists-Find-
Key-...](http://news.columbia.edu/content/Columbia-Chemists-Find-Key-to-
Manufacturing-More-Efficient-Solar-Cells)

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6306/1365.full](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6306/1365.full)

------
dmichulke
TLDR;

 _HOIPs could lead to a doubling in solar cell efficiency_ [to 50%]

(Yes, you find the most tangible quote is actually in an image)

Apart from that they speak of lower costs without any numbers attached.

------
SigmundA
How can an article talk about more efficient solar cells and not even mention
in passing technology already available such as triple junction gallium
arsenide?

I mean the mars rovers are using 30+% efficient cells NOW. The cost are much
higher than silicon, but this is working producible technology that we just
need to figure out how to lower costs of.

